# Adobe schließt kritische Lücken in AIR



## Newsfeed (18 November 2008)

Das Update 1.5 beseitigt eine Lücke in der JavaScript-Verarbeitung und schließt mehrere Löcher in den Flash-Player-Komponenten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

